
I made a site that shows an overview of the top values/benefits of Tech Startups - drewleeio
https://startupvalues.co/
======
jiveturkey
clickbait title, although the idea does have promise. the current execution is
poor.

~~~
drewleeio
lol.. thanks for the feedback. Will improve it later on for sure!

